# Well duh...



## Sally71 (Jan 20, 2022)

I don’t know what the world is coming to if people can’t work this out for themselves!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2022)

Can you sue if they don't appear lovely, crisp or golden, though?


----------



## Contused (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## joner847 (Feb 2, 2022)

During my nerd computer phase (actually I'm still in that phase tbh!), at college we had a Tandy TRS-80 III (affectionally known as the "TRaSh 80!") that came with an accompanying daisy wheel printer. The Printer came with a warning inside that..word-for-word...stated:

"Please keep Hands, Fingers and personal object out of this area when the machine is operating".


----------

